# Angeln in Polen



## Zanderblues (22. Dezember 2015)

Moin Leude,
ich hätte mal eine Frage da ich zur Hälfte Pole bin, daher jedes Jahr in Polen bin und seit längerer Zeit auch angle, würde ich mir nächstes Jahr ein Anglerschein dort kaufen. Meine Frage wäre wie viel eine Jahreskarte für mich kosten würde. Angelziel wäre die Weichsel (Wisła) in Danzig. Btw. bin ich im Besitz eines deutschen Anglerscheines.

Vg David


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## JimiG (22. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Angeln in Polen*

http://www.pzw.org.pl/home/cms/3361/prinzipien_des_angelns_in_polen


habe mal Google gefragt


----------



## Zanderblues (22. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Angeln in Polen*

Die Kosten für einen Jahresschein, stehen leider nicht dort


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Revilo62 (22. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Angeln in Polen*

Ob der deutsche Angelschein dort vonnöten ist, kann man arg bezweifeln, weil es wahrscheinlich keinen vergleichbaren Schein dort gibt, wenn Du den Fischereischein meinst.
Evtl. hilft ja ein kurzes Telefonat oder eine Mail, kann ja, wie in Deutschland, heftige Preisunterschiede geben.

Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## JimiG (23. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Angeln in Polen*

http://angelnweltweit.blogspot.de/2013/03/angelscheinpolen.html

dafür stehts hier, je nach Region zwischen 5 und 25 Euronen. Für Mitglieder im LAV Brandenburg gibts Jahreskarten für Masuren etc. für 25 Euronen. Also vorher wissen wo man Angeln will und dann dort nachfragen, weils ja keine festen Preise für alle Gewässer gibt.


----------



## Nüsser (30. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Angeln in Polen*



Revilo62 schrieb:


> Ob der deutsche Angelschein dort vonnöten ist, kann man arg bezweifeln, weil es wahrscheinlich keinen vergleichbaren Schein dort gibt, wenn Du den Fischereischein meinst.



Steht ja auch in dem verlinkten Beitrag, das, was wir Fischereischein nennen, heißt in PL wohl Angelkarte und ist für Personen, die sich nur vorübergehend dort aufhalten nicht nötig.


----------



## Prof. van Helsing (5. Januar 2016)

*AW: Angeln in Polen*

Also, ich befische die Weichsel seit Jahren im Bereich Chelmno.
Zwischen Torun und Bydgoszcz.
Eine Jahreskarte habe ich auch schon mehrfach versucht zu bekommen, ist aber unmöglich als nicht dort wohnhafte Person.
Deinen Fischereischein brauchst du !!!!
Es wird aber nicht Gewässerbezogen ausgestellt, sondern auf eine Region.


----------



## Zanderblues (7. Januar 2016)

*AW: Angeln in Polen*

Was kriegt man denn als eine Jahreskarte?


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Andal (7. Januar 2016)

*AW: Angeln in Polen*



Zanderblues schrieb:


> Was kriegt man denn als eine Jahreskarte?



Höchstwahrscheinlich einen von Hand ausgefüllten Vordruck.


----------



## SP-Angler (9. Januar 2016)

*AW: Angeln in Polen*

Hallo,
um in Polen als Ausländer(z.B. als Deutscher) Angeln zu dürfen braucht man lediglich die Fangerlaubnis für Nichtmitglieder des Polnischen Anglerverbandes für die gewünschte Periode zu kaufen. Die Fangerlaubnis(poln. Pozwolenie na połów ryb wędką)ist jeweils in einem bestimmten Distrikt des Polnischen Anglerverbandes gültig. Es gibt in Polen momentan leider keine Möglichkeit die  ,,Landesweit gültige" Fangerlaubnis des Polnischen Anglerverbandes zu bekommen. Selbst für uns Polen beschteht solche Möglichkeit nicht.
Wenn Sie in Danzig Angeln wollen, dann kostet die Lizenz im Jahr 2016 entsprechend:
- für einen Tag: 50 PLN
- für drei Tage: 100 PLN
- für eine Woche: 160 PLN
- für zwei Wochen: 200 PLN
- für einen Jahr: 400 PLN
- für einen Jahr mit Berechtigung auf Speerfischen im See Salino: 500 PLN
- Jahresfanglizenz für Stauseen der Stadt Danzig: 40 PLN
Die Fanglizenzen sind entweder on-line oder dierkt im OV von PZW Danzig zu beziehen. Mehr finden Sie hier: https://www.pzw.gda.pl/zezwolenia/index.php?krok=start&lang=EN
------------------------------------------------------------------------
Wenn es um den polnischen Fischereischein geht, dann haben wir eine Entsprechung. Es heißt auf polnisch Karta Wędkarska(deu. Angelkarte wie schon oben erwähnt). Diese Karte berechtigt den Inhaber zum Angeln in Polen ausschließlich mit der Angelrute. Will man diese Karte bekommen, so muss man: die polnische Adresse nachweisen können(in manchen Gemeinden geht auch die temporale - einfach mal im Amt nachfragen), die Prüfung im Polnischen Anglerverband erfolgreich absolvieren, Gebühren einrichten: 30 PLN für die Prüfung im PZW und 10 PLN für die Ausstellung des eigentlichen Dokumentes(1 Passfoto wird in der Gemeinde benötigt). Sobald man die Angelkarte ausgestellt bekommt, kann man dem Polnischen Anglerverband(Polski Związek Wędkarski) beitreten - dazu muss man 1 Passfoto und die Gebühren für den Mitglieds und Jahresbeiträge im PZW OV überreichen. Es werden uns dann der Mitgliedsausweis und Fanglizenz ausgehändigt. Somit sind wir nach polnischem Recht zum Angler geworden und dürfen jetzt Angeln. Beim Angeln muss man dann immer die Angelkarte, den PZW-Mitgliedsausweis und die gültige Fangerlaubnis bei sich mitführen und im Falle der Kontrolle unverzüglich vorzeigen können.
------------------------------------------------------------------------
Wenn man in Polen die Unterwasserjagd(Spearfisching) betreiben will, muss man eine separate Prüfung vor der Komission für Unterwassertätigkeit der Polnischen Gesellschaft für Touristik und Heimatkunde absolvieren. Dazu gibt es nur wenige Stellen wo diese Prüfungen stattfinden. Nach der bestandenen Prüfung(350 PLN) kann man bei der Gemeinde die Ausstellung des Speerfischereischeines (poln. Karta Łowiectwa Podwodnego) beantragen(kostet 10 PLN). Sowohl die Angelkarte, als auch der Speerfischereischein sind nach der Ausstellung lebenslang gültig.
Die Angelkarte 





Der Speerfischereischein




Sollten Sie noch irgend eine Fragen bezüglich Angeln in Polen haben, dann stehe ich zur Verfügung.
Grüße aus Oberschlesien
Grzegorz


----------



## Zanderblues (10. Januar 2016)

*AW: Angeln in Polen*

Dzięki za super odpowiedz! Ale 400 Złoty na jeden rok? Ja pierd***.. Ja bym chciał tylko łowić w Wiśle nie ma na to jeszcze innej możliwości?


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## SP-Angler (10. Januar 2016)

*AW: Angeln in Polen*

Zanderblues bardzo dobrze mówisz po polsku ;-) . Niestety jedynym sposobem,abyś mógł w Gdańsku łowić taniej jest wyrobienie polskiej karty wędkarskiej. Piszesz,że jesteś w połowie pochodzenia polskiego...to trochę ułatwia sprawę. Z pewnością masz jakąś rodzinę w Polsce, która mogłaby Ci pomóc w uzyskaniu karty wędkarskiej a potem we wstąpieniu do PZW.
Oto co powinieneś zrobić:
1. Porozmawiać z rodziną/znajomymi w Polsce, żeby zgodzili się ciebie zameldować na pobyt czasowy u siebie. Jeżeli się zgodzą to idziesz z nimi do gminy i tam dostajesz zaświadczenie o Twoim zameldowaniu w Polsce z podanym adresem.
2. Z takim zaświadczeniem idziesz do dowolnego koła PZW i prosisz o przeprowadzenie egzaminu na kartę wędkarską(koszt jak wspominałem 30 PLN). Egzaminy są przeprowadzane w ciągu max 30 minut i często jest to tylko formalność
3. Po zdanym egzaminie dostajesz zaświadczenie i idziesz do gminy po karte wędkarską. Pokazujesz to zaświadczenie o zameldowaniu czasowym i to o zdanym egzaminie. 
4. Po około 3-4 dniach dostajesz kartę i z nią idziesz do dowolnego koła PZW i się zapisujesz. Będąc członkiem PZW składka roczna w Gdańsku wynosi 250 PLN
5. Mając już kartę wędkarską możesz się wymeldować z Polski - na adres i tak nikt za bardzo nie patrzy.
tutaj masz przepisy, jakie pojawią się na egzaminie w PZW: 
	

		
			
		

		
	

Anhang anzeigen Angelregelung_2016.pdf

Innej drogi do łowienia w Polsce niestety nie ma. 
----------------------------------------------------------------
Zanderblues du sprichst sehr gut polnisch. Eine einzige Lösung, um in Danzig billiger als für 400PLN pro Jahr angeln zu dürfen ist...sich die polnische Angelkarte zu besorgen. Wenn Du polnischer Abstammung bist, dann wäre die Sache einfacher als sonst. Du hast bestimmt Familie/Verwandten in Polen. Sie könnten Dir helfen mit den Formalitäten bezüglich Angelkarte und Mitgliedschaft im Polnischen Anglerverband(PZW).
Hier ist, was Du machen sollst:
1. Mit der Familie in Polen vereinbaren, dass sie dich beim zuständigen Einwohneramt der Gemeinde für den temporalen Aufenthalt anmelden - und Dir somit die Polnische Adresse ,,geben". Vom polnischen Meldeamt bekommst du dann die Bescheinigung darüber, dass du offiziell in Polen deinen Wohnsitz hast.
2. Mit dieser Bescheinigung läufst du dann zum Anglerverband in deiner Nähe oder sonst woanders wo du willst. Und dort sagst du, dass du die Angelprüfung ablegen willst, weil du deine erste Angelkarte beantragen möchtest(kostet 30 PLN). 
Die Prüfung findet dann in der Regel unverzüglich statt und dauert ca. 30 Minuten. 
3. Nach der bestandenen Prüfung bekommst du die Bescheinigung ausgestellt und damit läufst du zur Gemeinde, wo du deine Adresse hast. In der Gemeinde zeigst du Prüfungszeugnis und amtliche Bestätigung der Adresse. Für die Karte ist noch 10 PLN zu bezahlen.
4. Nach 3-4 Tage bekommst du deine Karte und läufst damit noch mal zum Anglerverband. Dort werden die Dir deinen Mitgliedsausweis und Fanglizenz geben. Als PZW-Mitglied kostet das Angeln in Danzig nur noch 250 PLN pro Jahr
5. Nachdem du deine Angelkarte schon bekommen hast, kannst du dich wieder aus Polen abmelden. Die Karte wird sowieso lebenslang gültig sein. Auf die dort eingetragene Adresse wird fast gar nicht geachtet.
Die Regelung, die für die Angelprüfung relevant ist habe ich Dir als Anhang verlinkt(hoffe es wird funktionieren). Diese Fischereiordnung(poln. Regulamin Amatorskiego Połowu Ryb) liegt leider ausschließlich in der polnischen Sprache vor. Dort ist alles, was das Angeln in Polen angeht gesammelt(Schonzeiten, Mindestmaße, erlaubte Fangmethoden usw.)
http://www.pzw.org.pl/pliki/prezentacje/3/wiadomosci/39226/pliki/rapr_2016_tekst_jednolity_.pdf


----------



## Jose (10. Januar 2016)

*AW: Angeln in Polen*

bleibt bitte bei deutsch.
dann verstehen das alle


----------



## Zanderblues (10. Januar 2016)

*AW: Angeln in Polen*

Dankeschön  Gut ich schreib Deutsch weiter da sogar der Satz den ich gerade schreibe nicht auf Polnisch sein darf. Meine Frage ist noch ob Probleme entstehen könnten, wenn man minderjährig ist also wegen der Schule. Und des jetzigen Scheines in Deutschland.

Grüße David


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Jose (10. Januar 2016)

*AW: Angeln in Polen*

darf schon
aber ist doch so viel netter den bordies gegenüber


----------



## SP-Angler (11. Januar 2016)

*AW: Angeln in Polen*

Zanderblues die Einschränkungen sehen wie folgt aus:
1. Wenn Du minderjährig bist, dann darfst Du die Angleprüfung in Polen erst ab dem 14. Lebensjahr ablegen(das ist sogar Pflicht, wenn man über 14 ist und Angeln will).
Solltest Du jünger sein, dann darfst Du PZW beitreten, beim Angeln in der Nacht jedoch müsste dich jemand mit der polnischen Angelkarte und Fanglizenz begleiten(geangelt wird dann auf sein/ihr Konto quasi). Wenn Du unter 14 bist und als Nichtmitglied von PZW angeln willst, dann muss dich Jemand mit der mit der polnischen Angelkarte und Fanglizenz auch am Tag begleiten.
2. Wenn du 16 oder älter bist, dann darfst du ohne Aufsicht auch in der Nacht angeln.
3. Kosten für minderjährige Angler:
- Eintrittsgebühr
a.) für Angler unter 14 ohne Angelkarte 12 PLN
b.) für Angler über 14: 25 PLN
- Mitgliedsbeiträge
a.) für Angler bis 16: 18 PLN pro Jahr
b.) für Angler zwischen 16 und 24: 37 PLN pro Jahr
- Mitgliedsausweis: 5 PLN und für Angler bis 16 kostenfrei
- Kosten von Fanglizenzen sehen für minderjährige in jedem PZW Distrikt unterschiedlich. Das einzige, was dabei überall im Land gilt ist, dass Angler unter 16 die Fanglizenz für alle PZW Gewässer kaufen können(in Danzig kostet das 10 PLN)
Für Angler zwischen 16 und 24 kostet die Fanglizenz im PZW Distrikt Danzig 112 PLN im Jahr 2016
Was den deutschen Fischereischein angeht, dann ist er in Polen leider nicht gültig - sowie auch polnische Angelkarte in Deutschland ohne Wert ist. Im unterschied zu Deutschland ist die polnische Angelkarte überall in Polen gültig(und nicht wie in Deutschland: Fischereischein aus sagen wir...Berlin oder Sachsen gilt in Bayern nicht). Wenn du den deutschen Schein hast, dann wird für Dich die polnische Angelprüfung sicherlich Kinderspiel sein  .
*Eine Interessante Sache noch...Wenn Du die polnische Angelkarte hättest und irgendwann mal in Tschechen angeln möchtest, dann reicht es aus, wenn du die polnische Karte in jedem tschechischen Stadtamt zeigst. Es wir sofort anerkannt und die geben dir dann den tschechischen rybářský lístek pro cizince(deu. Anglekarte für Ausländer) - habe so selbst vor einer Woche in Teschen gemacht. Keine Apostille ist erforderlich(und bei den deutschen Fischereischeinen muss man das vorab machen).


----------



## Zanderblues (11. Januar 2016)

*AW: Angeln in Polen*

Dankeschön auch dafür nur meine Frage war weil ich mich ja zeitweise in Polen wohnhaft mache ob es bei der Anmeldung in Polen bezüglich der Schule Probleme geben wird. Das mit Tschechien ist praktisch!


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Darket (11. Januar 2016)

*AW: Angeln in Polen*

Hey, schön, dass hier so viel Wissen zu dem Thema da ist. Habe gestern gerade etwas recherchiert. Ich kann als Mitglied im Brandenburger Verband für relativ wenig Geld in einigen polnischen Verbandsbezirken angeln: 
http://www.landesanglerverband-bdg.de/content/details-angelschein-polen 
Jetzt meine Frage wie diese sich definieren. Gibt es irgendwo eine Karte, auf der sichtbar ist, bis wohin ich da genau angeln darf und wo die jeweiligen Grenzen sind? Daran anschließend auch die Frage, ob in dem jeweiligen Bereich dann alle Gewässer beangelbar sind, sofern nicht z.B. ein Verbotsschild am Wasser steht.


----------



## SP-Angler (13. Januar 2016)

*AW: Angeln in Polen*


@Darket soviel ich weiß liegt die Karte von Gewässer, in denen man mit der gemeinsamen deutsch-polnischen Angelberechtigung angeln darf als Ganzheit nirgendwo vor. Um zu wissen, wo Du genau mit einer solchen Berechtigung angeln darfst, solltest du auf die Internetseiten der jeweiligen PZW Distrikte vorbeischauen. Dort sind immer die aktuellsten zum Angeln freigegebene Gewässer aufgelistet. Hier hast du Beispielseiten verlinkt:
PZW Kattowitz
PZW Grünberg
PZW Danzig(Karte)
Wenn du in anderen Distrikten die beangelbaren Gewässer prüfen willst, tipp einfach mal in Google folgende Phrase: wzkaz wod PZW Name des PZW Distriktes ein.
Im Handel sind die PZW Karten erhältlich, auf denen alle Gewässer und Distriktgrenzen veranschaulicht worden sind. Ein Buchatlas der PZW Gewässer ist sogar erschienen. Diese Publikationen sind jedoch nicht kostenlos. Hier mehr dazu: Karten der PZW Distrikte kaufen
----------------------------------------------------------------------
@Zanderblues was die Schule in Polen und die Anerkennung von deutschen Schulzeugnissen angeht, dann ist die Sache bisschen kompliziert. In Polen werden deutsche Abiturzeugnisse ohne Weiteres anerkannt, solange sie in Deutschland durch eine staatlich anerkannte Institution ausgestellt sind(öffentliche Schule). 
Wenn die Abschlusszeugnisse durch eine Ersatzschule(Waldorf o.Ä.) ausgestellt werden, müssen sie vorab durch das Bildungswesen(Kultusministerium) des jeweiligen Landes als gültige und mit dem staatlichen Abitur gleichrangige erklärt und anerkannt werden. So werden auch solche Dokumente in Polen anerkannt und den Inhaber auf das Studium in Polen berechtigen. Gleiches gilt für internationale Prüfungen(International/European Baccalaureate) – sie werden problemlos anerkannt.
Wenn Du aber in Polen deine bisherige Ausbildung in der Grundschule, im Gymnasium, in der Berufsschule usw. fortsetzen möchtest, dann müssen die Schulzeugnisse, die durch deutsche Grundschule bzw. durch das Gymnasium usw. ausgestellt worden sind in Polen durch das Schulamt der jeweiligen Woiwodschaft(poln. kurator oświaty) als gültige anerkannt werden. 
Um den Antrag auf Anerkennung der im Ausland erworbenen Ausbildung zu stellen müssen:
- Deine Schulzeugnisse durch das deutsche Bildungswesen legalisiert werden(Apostille)
- Die legalisierten Dokumente durch den staatlich geprüften Übersetzer ins Polnische übersetzt werden(mit dem amtlichen Beglaubigungsvermerk)
Sollten deine Zeugnisse keinen Noten- /Fächerverzeichnis beinhalten, so sind auch Diese dem Antrag beizufügen.
Vor der eigentlichen Anerkennung erfolgt dann auch das Gespräch vor der Kommission der Schulaufsichtsbehörde, während dessen dein Wissen aus den folgenden Disziplinen geprüft wird:
-	Europäische Literatur
-	Geschichte
-	Mathematik
-	Biologie
-	Geographie
-	Physik
-	Fremdsprache(zur Auswahl sind Deutsch, Englisch, Russisch, Spanisch, Italienisch, Französisch)
Nach dem Gespräch wird dir die polnische Bescheinigung ausgehändigt, die dein Schulniveau nach polnischem Recht bestimmt. Sie ist auch bei der Anmeldung zur Schule vorzulegen.
Für die Anerkennung von Schulzeugnissen wird in Polen die Gebühr erhoben, ich weiß jetzt jedoch nicht genau wieviel sie beträgt. Frag einfach mal beim Schulamt in der Nähe deines künftigen polnischen Wohnsitzes.
Mehr zum Thema Anerkennung der Ausbildung in Polen findest du hier(Infos auf Polnisch):
Verordnung bezüglich der Anerkennung ausländischer Ausbildung in Polen
Gesetz über dem polnischen Schulsystem - Auszug
Information des Ministerium für Bildung der Republik Polen
Bei der Anmeldung in Polen ist die Information bezüglich der Schule nicht unbedingt erforderlich. Solltest du dich jedoch in Polen länger als 3 Monate aufhalten, so ist die oben genannte Prozedur nicht zu vereiden. In Polen droht sogar Geldstrafe und im schlimmsten Falle sogar Entzug der elterlichen Sorge(poln. ograniczenie praw rodzicielskich), wenn man das Kind in die Schule nicht schickt.


----------



## Szczupakhunter (13. Januar 2016)

*AW: Angeln in Polen*

Ok Dankeschön SP-Angler für die immer sehr ausführlichen und hilfreichen Antworten! 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------

